# What's your fav. .30-30 load



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

Mine is the Speer 170gr. bullet with W748 and WLR primers, but I have also had some success with H335.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I have a few:

Speer 170 grain FP, 32.5 grains IMR 4350, CCI 200 primer, WW case, ..............2" group at 100 yards

LEE 170 grain cast GC, 27.0 grains IMR 3031, CCI 200 primer, WW case...................2" group @ 100 yards

Sierra 170 grain FP, 33.5 grains IMR 4350, CCI 200 primer, WW case.........................2.5" group @100 yards

Winchester 170 grain Silver tip, 33.5 grains IMR 4350, CCI 200 primer, R-P case...................1.5" group @ 100 yards

Winchester 170 grain ST, 33.0 grains H414, CCI 250 primer, R-P case................................1.5" group @ 100 yards.

Hornady 170 grain FP, 33.0 grains BLC-2, CCI 250 primers, WW case.....................1.75" group @ 100 yards.

All groups were fired through a Winchester M94 with open sights & 20" barrel.
Remember to work loads up for YOUR particular rifle; consult your loading manual.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

Typically I haven't thought of IMR4350 and H414 in the context of .30-30 loads. Do you know what kind of velocities you are getting with these powders? They seem a bit slow burning for the .30-30. I haven't seen the Winchester Silver tips for sale in the 170gr., only the 150. Where do you get them? My rifle shoots the Winchester 170gr. cartridges better than the Remington or Federal 170gr. cartridges by a wide margin.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Youper;
The velocities for the 4350 & H414 loads run around 1950-2000 fps. I should tell you that both these loads are close (DARN close) to maximum in my rifle. I have some 4320 that I need to experiment with.....it didn't shoot worth a crap out of my 6.5 x 55. 
As for WW748, I haven't had a decent load with that powder in any of the 4 centerfires that I load for......funny how some guns will shoot well with a certain powder and some wont.

As for the 170 grain ST: I have a small stash of them, but they are no longer sold as a reloading component. As usual, some corporate "suit" at WW decided to put a good product on the market, then take it off for no reason. Not only did they do it with this particular bullet, but thier 9mm 115 grain HP, thier WAA16 wad, and a number of thier powders...........some proctologist needs to help the management at Winchester find thier heads  The reason I mentioned it is because at one time it was available as a component, then they took it off the market, then they put it back on the market, then they took it off the market.......... Hopefully someone at Winchester will notice thier "mistake" and bring it back as a component.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

WW 748 32.0 gr.
CCI 250 magnum primer 
Hornady or Speer 170 FP
Rem. brass
1" to 1-1/2" @ 100 yds with scope and depending on rifle and how much coffee that day.

This load is from Speer manual no. 11. I had to look twice, but Speer says to use magnum primers for 30-30 with W748 and H335 powders. I've had such good results, this is the first and only load I've used with 30-30.

It's funny Mr. 16 about a rifle liking one load over the other, even the same model gun. If you have any 748 laying around, try a magnum primer and see what happens.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Dogjaw;
I have tried the load you mentioned, as well as a few others using WW748 and a CCI 250 primer. According to my records, this shot a 4 1/4" group @ 100 yards.  
Can't disagree with your thoughts on using magnum primers and ball powders. It has improved some of my groups, like the hornady load I mentioned earlier using BLC-2.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

I've used the CCI250 primer in the same load also, and my rifle has a slight preference for the WLR. My .32 Winchester Special though with the Speer 170 & W748 has a strong preference for the CCI250. My group size numbers are not directly compareable to your, because I have to do almost all my shooting offhand. There is usually weeds or snow on my range, and no bench.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

The groups I mentioned above were shot off of a sturdy bench with sand bags.

It's funny about different loads. A fella I know swears by Win. 170 gr. factory rounds. I couldn't get them to group under 5 inches in my rifle, but he'd lay'em right in there with his.


----------

